# Help with Bolete ID



## rupert (May 25, 2013)

So I'm not a summer/fall mushroom guy at all, but my girlfriend found a bunch of bolete family mushrooms at her parents house. They are under a mix of oak, maple, and balsam on an old road bed. I can spot a morel from a mile away, but when it comes to this part of the season, I could use a hand! Any idea as to what variety this is and if they are edibles? Any pointers on how to secure an ID as well (spores, chemical tests, etc...)?
























Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Rupert ur pic didn't work what color is it


----------



## rupert (May 25, 2013)

It is fleshy-orange to orange-brown on the cap, kind of like a bad spray on tan color. Very firm white/ivory stem over an inch in diameter. The cap is equally firm with no gills, all pores. 

When cut in half, the inside of the stem has grey grains running through, but is predominately the same color as the stem. 

All in all, it is about 6 inches high.

I will try posting photos again as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rupert (May 25, 2013)

Just had a local expert identify it as a scabber (leccinum scabrum). Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

